

Lenovo Yoga 3 Pro ultrabook announced - sandeshd
http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/09/lenovo-yoga-3-pro-thinkpad-yoga-14/

======
kolev
There should be a policy not to post stories here about laptops having less
than 16GB RAM. :)

